# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  صفحات من سيرة شيخنا العلامة عبدالصمد بن محمد الكاتب-أ.د عاصم بن عبدالله القريوتي

## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

*صفحات من سيرة* 
*شيخنا العلامة الفرضي الأصولي*
*عبدالصمد بن محمد الكاتب*
رحمه الله
 (1349 -1431هـ)
*بقلم*
*أ.د عاصم بن عبدالله القريوتي*
*بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية**بالرياض*           إن الحمد لله ، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ، ونعوذ  بالله من شرور  أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن  يضلل فلا هادي  له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن  محمداً عبده  ورسوله.
أما بعد:
فإن خير الكلام كلام الله  عز وجل وأحسن الهديِ هديُ محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم، وشرَّ الأمور  محدثاتُها، وكلَّ محدثةٍ  بدعةٌ ، وكلَّ  بدعةٍ ضلالةٌ ، وكلَّ ضلالةٍ في  النار .
*فيقول الله سبحانه:** “**يَرْفَع الله* *الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ وَاللَّهُ**بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ”** [المجادلة:11].*
ولذا كان علماء الشريعة  شيوخ الأمة، ولهم مقام الأبوة في  الدين، كما يقول النووي – رحمه الله – في  معرض بيانه لأهمية معرفة الفقيه  والمتفقه لشيوخه وأنَّ ذلك من المطلوبات  المهمات، والنفائس الجليلات، وتقبح  به جهالتها:
“إنَّ شيوخه فى العلم  آباءٌ في الدين، وصلةٌ بينه وبين رب  العالمين، وكيف لا يقبح جهل الإنسان  بالوصلة بينه وبين ربه الكريم الوهاب،  مع أنَّه مأمورٌ بالدعاء لهم،  وبِرِّهم، وذكر مآثرهم، والثناء عليهم،  وشكرهم”.
ولمّا كان من حقِّ العلماء  على تلاميذهم ومن له فضلٌ عليهم أن  يكتبوا شيئًا من مآثرهم، سطَّرت هذه  الكلمات بترجمة موجزة لشيخنا العلامة  عبدالصمد بن محمد الكاتب – رحمه الله  – ، علّها تفي ببعض حقِّه، رحمه الله  وجزاه خيرا.
وأسميتها:
*صَفحاتٌ مُشرقةٌ من سِيرةِ شيخنا العلاّمةِ الفَرَضيِّ الأُصوليِّ*
*عبدالصمد بن محمدٍ الكاتب*
*رحمه الله*قلت  لكون النص الذي أدخلته كبير جداً .والواجب أن لا يزيد عدد أحرف المشاركة على 25000 حرف كحد أقصى.
 وضعت الرابط لتكملة المقال
http://alqaryooti.com/?p=669

----------

